# Media Inkassomanagement AG: Verbraucherzentrale warnt vor Zahlung



## sascha (1 Mai 2010)

> Media Inkassomanagement AG: Verbraucherzentrale warnt vor Zahlung
> 
> Viele Menschen bekommen derzeit Mahnungen einer Media Inkassomanagement AG. Zahlen sollte man die allerdings nicht, rät die Verbraucherzentrale Niedersachsen.



Media Inkassomanagement AG: Verbraucherzentrale warnt vor Zahlung: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## dvill (1 Mai 2010)

*AW: Media Inkassomanagement AG: Verbraucherzentrale warnt vor Zahlung*

Alle Wege führen nach Krefeld: Media Inkassomanagement AG - SHAB-Meldungen in der Kategorie 'Personelle Änderungen'


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 Mai 2010)

*AW: Media Inkassomanagement AG: Verbraucherzentrale warnt vor Zahlung*

Media Inkassomanagement AG in CH-Baar und Proinkasso GmbH Neu-Isenburg -
Verflechtungen???


----------



## Niclas (28 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Media Inkassomanagement AG: Verbraucherzentrale warnt vor Zahlung*

Anscheinend immer noch aktuell:

http://www.vz-nrw.de/UNIQ129353214004724/link747291A.html


> Verbraucherzentrale warnt vor Media Inkassomanagement
> ...
> Stand: 23.12.2010



Der Link am Schluss des Artikels  ist nicht mehr gültig 
Media Inkassomanagement AG: Verbraucherzentrale warnt vor Zahlung: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------

